
Irata.online a modern implementation of the PLATO computing system - bane
https://www.irata.online/
======
tschak
It's actually not a modern implementation, but an actual CYBIS system running
on a an emulated CDC CYBER 170/865 with 1 megaword of memory and approximately
6 gigabytes of disk. snap of console DSD here:
[https://i.imgur.com/bsqc7DG.png](https://i.imgur.com/bsqc7DG.png)

